# Hacking Gemmy Singing Bride and Groom



## hydehaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

Has anyone hacked the Gemmy singing Bride and Groom prop? I would like to do my own left/right audio track routine but have no idea where to start. Any advise or direction would be appreciated. Thank you, HH


----------

